# Storm stuff



## IainP (Feb 9, 2020)

Had lesson booked for this morning, on the launch monitor at a place on the other side of the river. Headed out avoiding tree debris on road to find a tree down on the approach to the bridge.  About turn, back past my gaff around the bend to find an even bigger one down and covering the road.  So option 3, looking not to bad, one side of road blocked, traffic lights off for the bridge but close to a major road, then receive a call from the range. The pro (coming from other direction) also had 2 routes blocked by trees and suggesting we abandon.

Return home to find the power off & next doors tree down & part blocking the road (luckily opposite a passing place).
Thankfully the 4G is just about holding up.

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2020)

I do like our british way of thinking ...

Storm predicted for a week

Warnings about avoid travel unless necessary

Plenty of time to re arrange things 

Yet let's carry on as normal and only decide that morning to possible change the plans 

If the league games get called off today it's a disgrace. Should have been called off Friday to allow fans a chance to not be half stuck.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm hoping the new carport I built doesn't blow away


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 9, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I'm hoping the new carport I built doesn't blow away
		
Click to expand...

Is it one of those tent ones?


----------



## IainP (Feb 9, 2020)

Tea & sausages being prepared on the woodburner by the good lady 🙂👍


----------



## bobmac (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2020)

Big tree, no, huge tree down outside my house, blocking the main road. 

Just washed my two cars, now peeing down. Bit of a waste of time, but they were really grimey.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Woke up to our back fence being down completely, 3 of the fence posts snapped under the strain. 

Could be worse one of our neighbours fences has fallen completely but straight on top of both their cars..


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2020)

Currently sat listening to the window in my hotel room in Manchester sounding like it’s going to cave in from the window. Dreading how long the bus back to Leeds will take this evening.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I do like our british way of thinking ...

Storm predicted for a week

Warnings about avoid travel unless necessary

Plenty of time to re arrange things

Yet let's carry on as normal and only decide that morning to possible change the plans

If the league games get called off today it's a disgrace. Should have been called off Friday to allow fans a chance to not be half stuck.
		
Click to expand...

The game has been postponed but it’s hard to cancel a football match two days before hand when the full affects of the storm would be unknown


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 9, 2020)

Blown through, bit breezy slight drizzle. What was the fuss. St Enodoc Wednesday and weather better behave.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The game has been postponed but it’s hard to cancel a football match two days before hand when the full affects of the storm would be unknown
		
Click to expand...

Considering network rail brought in a plan for it .. reduced services and speed restrictions it could have been planned

If the met office is saying avoid travel where possible .. that's exactly what we should be doing 

So if 50,000 are going to one place that is open and likely to be affected by the wind

Maybe listen to the met office


----------



## Sats (Feb 9, 2020)

Monthly stableford cancelled lastminute.com - nothing damaged at home so all good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The game has been postponed but it’s hard to cancel a football match two days before hand when the full affects of the storm would be unknown
		
Click to expand...

That I get Phil, but can someone explain why it's too windy at Man City, but not at Sheffield Utd (as currently shown on the BBC website)?  Different ends of the country I get, but these two aren't that far removed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			That I get Phil, but can someone explain why it's too windy at Man City, but not at Sheffield Utd (as currently shown on the BBC website)?  Different ends of the country I get, but these two aren't that far removed. 

Click to expand...

I wondered this 

Manchester is more west and slightly nearer the coast line which this is coming from.. I thought maybe why 

Prob nothing to do with it tho


----------



## Lump (Feb 9, 2020)

I was out in this last night working. It wasn’t as bad as the forecast had predicted  until about 5.30am when it’s kicked up a few gears and got nasty. 
Sounding pretty grim out there right now


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 9, 2020)

Met office advised severe storm on Friday that would disrupt travel and facilities. Easy, think of the fans  and postpone. Not rocket science, a little thought for the paying fan. Simple. Called advanced planning.


----------



## IainP (Feb 9, 2020)

Leccy back on for now👍
Oh, off again  ....  and back

Anyone up for a game of 'trampolines in funny places' bingo later? 😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2020)

Few low-flying wheelie bins and a cancelled stableford seem to be the main casualties so far, but I haven't been outside the door to check properly.  However in a throwback to Reggie Perrin, rail delays being reported near Sevenoaks due to a trampoline on the line...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			That I get Phil, but can someone explain why it's too windy at Man City, but not at Sheffield Utd (as currently shown on the BBC website)?  Different ends of the country I get, but these two aren't that far removed. 

Click to expand...

No idea on that point - I’m not sure if the travel to Sheff Utd is ok but seems strange when the RL games are Huddersfield is off plus other sporting events in that area


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2020)

A team comp was cancelled at mine for this morning but the web site says the course is open. I'd have thought that the gale force winds would be strong enough on a tree lined course to close for health and safety reasons alone.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			A team comp was cancelled at mine for this morning but the web site says the course is open. I'd have thought that the gale force winds would be strong enough on a tree lined course to close for health and safety reasons alone.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently a tree has come down next to our 8th winter tee so definitely right decision today to close for H&S , lots of other clubs in vicinity have also closed for H&S


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2020)

We are open, but requested to be sensible, and not play. Course will not be held responsible etc.

Another tree just come down outside my house. Mrs Mogs called this one last night, and it came down across the road 20 minutes ago. Luckily no damage to cars.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2020)

TBH you would have to have a screw loose somewhere to play today, especially in the south east


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 9, 2020)

The directors took the decision yesterday to close our course today under duty of care. I have no problem with that, it's not as if you can even play golf in winds 50mph and more.
Potering at home, enjoying the warmth and coffee.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2020)

It was announced on Friday afternoon that all the Royal Parks would be closed today 
No real reason for any golf club to be open when winds reach these strengths


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2020)

Yet we had some members throw their toys out when the course was closed despite trees being down on the course and the weather getting worse - same as when the fog was bad during the week - it’s not as if they aren’t going to get a game again soon. 

Seems they went to the local mud and slog place that will open any day of the week regardless


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			TBH you would have to have a screw loose somewhere to play today, especially in the south east
		
Click to expand...

You'll be out there then...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet we had some members throw their toys out when the course was closed despite trees being down on the course and the weather getting worse - same as when the fog was bad during the week - it’s not as if they aren’t going to get a game again soon.

Seems they went to the local mud and slog place that will open any day of the week regardless
		
Click to expand...

Gone to Whipsnade have they...?


----------



## Slab (Feb 9, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I do like our british way of thinking ...

Storm predicted for a week

Warnings about avoid travel unless necessary

Plenty of time to re arrange things

Yet let's carry on as normal and only decide that morning to possible change the plans

If the league games get called off today it's a disgrace. Should have been called off Friday to allow fans a chance to not be half stuck.
		
Click to expand...

Would it be better/worse if the Gov took the decision away from private sector?

Here we have a storm/cyclone severity system with 70mph gusts/winds being the main trigger measure and at certain levels/time to a storm hitting the Gov will set the alert status leading up to a storm and the public have to follow the measures set in the warning system i.e at level 2 schools close & most public sector workers go home, no if's or but's;  level 3 all public transport will cease within 3 hours, virtually all private sector go home, travel is restricted after that time, car insurance not valid if out driving etc etc, remains in place until Gov give the all clear

i wont list all measures but do you think mandated storm actions would be better?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Gone to Whipsnade have they...?

Click to expand...

Worse - 3 Locks 😬


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Worse - 3 Locks 😬
		
Click to expand...

Oh Lordy.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Worse - 3 Locks 😬
		
Click to expand...

Heavens to Betsy


----------



## Wolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The directors took the decision yesterday to close our course today under duty of care. I have no problem with that, it's not as if you can even play golf in winds 50mph and more.
Potering at home, enjoying the warmth and coffee.
		
Click to expand...

Knew your course was closed today when Chris started putting his random rambling videos up from in the pro shop today 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2020)

Slab said:



			Would it be better/worse if the Gov took the decision away from private sector?

Here we have a storm/cyclone severity system with 70mph gusts/winds being the main trigger measure and at certain levels/time to a storm hitting the Gov will set the alert status leading up to a storm and the public have to follow the measures set in the warning system i.e at level 2 schools close & most public sector workers go home, no if's or but's;  level 3 all public transport will cease within 3 hours, virtually all private sector go home, travel is restricted after that time, car insurance not valid if out driving etc etc, remains in place until Gov give the all clear

i wont list all measures but do you think mandated storm actions would be better?
		
Click to expand...

I think thats a great idea, the british public are clueless  in the main what to do when faced with bad weather.. if the gov guided them might help


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mother in law's house


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 9, 2020)

Flooding in several areas in Cumbria, this is Appleby.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226499841007767552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226489305713037313


----------



## Wolf (Feb 9, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 29141


Mother in law's house
		
Click to expand...

Jesus that's a clean up job and a half. Hopefully nobody was hurt, saving grace though at least it fell outward and not onto the conservatory.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2020)

3 coastguard teams, a helicopter and a lifeboat out looking for a missing surfer off Hastings.  On the face of it, that's the Darwin Award for 2020 tied up and we're only just in February. 

What really annoys is the amount of manpower being wasted, and put at risk, for no apparent reason.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Jesus that's a clean up job and a half. Hopefully nobody was hurt, saving grace though at least it fell outward and not onto the conservatory.
		
Click to expand...

Not the nicest of weather to be cleaning up a ton of bricks either!

Their dog isn't gonna be allowed into the garden for a few weeks either 

Your right least the house is ok

Good job nobody was walking past 

That's right where we park to walk little lady in


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			3 coastguard teams, a helicopter and a lifeboat out looking for a missing surfer off Hastings.  On the face of it, that's the Darwin Award for 2020 tied up and we're only just in February. 

What really annoys is the amount of manpower being wasted, and put at risk, for no apparent reason. 

Click to expand...

Leave em to it!

Numpties like that are best out of the gene pool!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			3 coastguard teams, a helicopter and a lifeboat out looking for a missing surfer off Hastings.  On the face of it, that's the Darwin Award for 2020 tied up and we're only just in February. 

What really annoys is the amount of manpower being wasted, and put at risk, for no apparent reason. 

Click to expand...

Some people are simply morons, they simply don't understand the consequences of their actions mean others have to go out and risk their lives to keep them alive.

Just literally read an article that RAF mountain rescue team got called out last night to assist another local MRS team of volunteers to walk a guy of a mountain, because he chose to go walking in the bad weather and failed to take any adequate kit. It was si bad that they couldn't use vehicles or helicopter rescue. They literally had to put him on a stretcher and walk him off carrying him all the way. Ridiculous to even think about doing it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Leave em to it!

Numpties like that are best out of the gene pool!
		
Click to expand...

But if you're in one of those services then there's something wired into you that can't leave them to it mate, trust me.

He's apparently turned up safe & conscious at Rye Bay, but missing his board; that should put a temporary halt to the apparent stupidity. I'm reluctant to comment on some of the other rescues as I don't know the purpose of the journey/s, could be emergency service workers trying to get in for shift.  But I cannot for the life of me see a need to go out in those conditions to surf.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			3 coastguard teams, a helicopter and a lifeboat out looking for a missing surfer off Hastings.  On the face of it, that's the Darwin Award for 2020 tied up and we're only just in February. 

What really annoys is the amount of manpower being wasted, and put at risk, for no apparent reason. 

Click to expand...


plenty of them out surfing down here today it seems, RNLI out on a training run as if they know whats coming....


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



*But if you're in one of those services then there's something wired into you that can't leave them to it mate, trust me.*

He's apparently turned up safe & conscious at Rye Bay, but missing his board; that should put a temporary halt to the apparent stupidity. I'm reluctant to comment on some of the other rescues as I don't know the purpose of the journey/s, could be emergency service workers trying to get in for shift.  But I cannot for the life of me see a need to go out in those conditions to surf. 

Click to expand...

Oh i totally get that mate. Imo, numpties like the  bloke on his board should face punishment if someone loses a life trying to save theirs. Manslaughter may be a little harsh, but it might stop the next person thinking about being a pillock.


----------



## IanM (Feb 9, 2020)

I am currently working for the Coastguard (thankfully, in a warm office, not dangling from a helicopter!) and I was talking to the Ops folk last week about the forecast... this sort of thing was met with a shrug of the shoulders, as there is always some wombat who puts their and other lives in danger.   

Actually, it is worse on a nice warm sunny weekend... when there are hoards of folk at large...call outs go through the roof!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2020)

Went out to parents today to see there ok, called at Aldi and ASDA on the way back. Apparently mesh trainers and sliders with socks are the norm when the worst storm in 10 years is forecast. Both supermarkets rammed.
Made the decision to give the game a miss today. Seeing as Woodhead pass has banned high sided vehicles it just was not worth the risk. I have a feeling it would of been the lowest attendance of the season as City were allowing dpseason tickets holders the opportunity to buy 6 tickets. Lo and behold The game is cancelled. Right decision outrageous timing.

 Bit of advice. Down South don’t go out, oop north, put yer big coat on. 😁


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Knew your course was closed today when Chris started putting his random rambling videos up from in the pro shop today 😂
		
Click to expand...

TBH, I tend to gloss straight over them
You not a stalker are you?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			TBH, I tend to gloss straight over them
You not a stalker are you?

Click to expand...

😂 No not a stalker, I've known Chris since we were in the same Junior team for Gillingham that won the Kent league back in the mid 90s, we won it 2 or 3 years in a row, at that time our Junior team also made up most of the A team, his golf swing literally hasn't changed. But still converse via Facebook and his videos often pop up on my feed through Facebook and Instagram. Often have a giggle when seeing his spindly legs in his cycling gear when he posts pictures up. His dad was a really nice guy to and was my driving instructor. Must pop down when in Kent next to say hello.


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			TBH you would have to have a screw loose somewhere to play today, especially in the south east
		
Click to expand...

Screw loose here. 
I actually enjoyed the challenge, not as windy as the south by all accounts but gusting to 40 or 50 mph.

On our short par 3 second hole where from the winter tee I'd usually take a pitching wedge, I hit a 6 iron today to the right edge of the green and made my par.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2020)

Crow said:



			Screw loose here.
I actually enjoyed the challenge, not as windy as the south by all accounts but gusting to 40 or 50 mph.

On our short par 3 second hole where from the winter tee I'd usually take a pitching wedge, I hit a 6 iron today to the right edge of the green and made my par.
		
Click to expand...

I Rest My Case 😂😂. 
Glad you enjoyed it and survived Nick👍


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2020)

What is this storm you all speak of? 😎🏖️🍺😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226588487207542785
St Anne’s Old Links


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2020)

We've had several trees down around the town, a couple of quite big ones blocking roads.
Not as much rain as I expected but the winds are still howling.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2020)

Getting battered here as Ciara part ll unleashes her wrath on the house, glad I’m back from Scotland early to be with Max 🐶


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			What is this storm you all speak of? 😎🏖️🍺😁
		
Click to expand...

imagine a day on the course wi big coat on.its like that.


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 9, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Bit of advice. Down South don’t go out, oop north, put yer big coat on. 😁
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BrianM (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			3 coastguard teams, a helicopter and a lifeboat out looking for a missing surfer off Hastings.  On the face of it, that's the Darwin Award for 2020 tied up and we're only just in February. 

What really annoys is the amount of manpower being wasted, and put at risk, for no apparent reason. 

Click to expand...

It’s the same with climbers up here, still go for it even in adverse weather, then the mountain rescue have to go and look for them, risking there own life’s, really annoys me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh i totally get that mate. Imo, numpties like the  bloke on his board should face punishment if someone loses a life trying to save theirs. Manslaughter may be a little harsh, but it might stop the next person thinking about being a pillock.
		
Click to expand...

Should at least make him pay the bill for saving his stupid life.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 9, 2020)

I  put on my coat, cycled to the shops, walked for a bit and took my wee one swimming.

Apart from a bit of wind and some twigs in the road Cambridge got off lightly it seemed.

Golf course was closed but I guess thats for safety reasons, better safe than sorry. Otherwise I would have played today.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## IainP (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			3 coastguard teams, a helicopter and a lifeboat out looking for a missing surfer off Hastings.  On the face of it, that's the Darwin Award for 2020 tied up and we're only just in February. 

What really annoys is the amount of manpower being wasted, and put at risk, for no apparent reason. 

Click to expand...

Has probably watched the Point Break film a few too many times


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2020)

Seems like he went kite sailing at Dover and ended up being found at Rye - he should be billed for the costs given how stupid he is


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2020)

Couldn't believe how much milk, bread and other everyday items people seemed to be buying in out local Co-Op. It's a storm it'll pass but people panic buying like the end of the world coming


----------



## BrianM (Feb 9, 2020)

Middle of the North Sea here, 60 knots and 8 - 10metre seas, rolling about a wee bit 😂😂


----------



## Wolf (Feb 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Couldn't believe how much milk, bread and other everyday items people seemed to be buying in out local Co-Op. It's a storm it'll pass but people panic buying like the end of the world coming
		
Click to expand...

Got to admit I always chuckle when Insee that in supermarkets when we have bit of snow or whatever. People rush out and buy the most perishable items that would realistically be crap if there were a true long white out etc. Yet if they bought foods that were tinned and for the freezer they'd last bloody months 😂


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 9, 2020)

SteveJay said:








Click to expand...

Hmm...Man City game called off but Millwall managed to play in filthy weather💪

(And tashy has the cheek to like your post!🤣)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Got to admit I always chuckle when Insee that in supermarkets when we have bit of snow or whatever. People rush out and buy the most perishable items that would realistically be crap if there were a true long white out etc. Yet if they bought foods that were tinned and for the freezer they'd last bloody months 😂
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. The guy on the right of Fade and Die's post summed up the shop today. I bet most did their big weekly shop yesterday as well. Any sign of bad weather and they are out stripping the shelves. Bearing in mind we have at least 8 different supermarkets withing a 5 mile radius of the town centre short of a real catastrophe I am sure supplies will get through to most if not all


----------



## IainP (Feb 9, 2020)

Oops
https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/environment/wales-gone-2020020983550


----------



## Leftie (Feb 9, 2020)

IainP said:



			Oops
https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/environment/wales-gone-2020020983550

Click to expand...

Old news.   EU decided Wales had left Europe back in 2004 https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1473377/Wales-is-wiped-off-the-map-by-the-EU.html


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 9, 2020)

Ours was open today so played a round (in SE london) . Nowhere near as bad as was being made out. No rain till after we'd finished, and wind was only about a three club wind. (Though it did get rather worse later on at lunchtime). Cant really imagine we were in any kind of sheltered pocket but I've certainly played in a lot windier conditions on previous occasions elsewhere.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 10, 2020)

I was up for a game today but my mates wimped out   OK, so the course was closed for the day ....  Still, only about 4.5 miles from Backwoodsman's gaff.  Maybe we've got a few more trees?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2020)

Popped down to North Wales over the week-end to visit James (JustOne). 
Weather good on the way down on Friday, and Saturday wasn't too bad, just a bit "blowy".
Had to leave yesterday morning (11am) to head home, cannot believe the difference overnight. 
Heavy rain had created lots of local flooding, roads closed, rivers burst their banks and lots and lots of standing water on the roads.
We were concerned about making it through at some points.
Motorway drive wasn't too bad until we got to the M25 around Heathrow. The rain was incredible, possibly some of the worst conditions I have ever driven in. 150% concentration required all the way.
Got in just before 6, absolutely shattered and immediately crashed out on the sofa.
James sends his love
xxxxx


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Popped down to North Wales over the week-end to visit James (JustOne).
Weather good on the way down on Friday, and Saturday wasn't too bad, just a bit "blowy".
Had to leave yesterday morning (11am) to head home, cannot believe the difference overnight.
Heavy rain had created lots of local flooding, roads closed, rivers burst their banks and lots and lots of standing water on the roads.
We were concerned about making it through at some points.
Motorway drive wasn't too bad until we got to the M25 around Heathrow. The rain was incredible, possibly some of the worst conditions I have ever driven in. 150% concentration required all the way.
Got in just before 6, absolutely shattered and immediately crashed out on the sofa.
James sends his love
xxxxx
		
Click to expand...

How is the old boy?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How is the old boy?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely fine mate. He's enjoying life in the wilds of Wales. He is really out in the back of beyond
Wasn't missing his golf until we started chatting about some of the memories we had.
I can see him picking his clubs up again at some point in the future.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 10, 2020)

The complete plank on the BBC this morning whose caravan blew over and ended up 80 yards across a field.  He was driving across an exposed moor in 50mph+ winds.  What did he think was going to happen?   Hopefully his insurance company will tell him to take a hike for his own stupidity.

And as for that cretin surfing in Hastings ….


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2020)

Our Sunday League footy match (Middlesex Cup quarter final) was postponed as the opposition didn't want to travel from Enfield due to the severe weather warnings. Went to the local leisure centre and played badminton with the wife and some friends instead. Didn't notice any trees down - although I did have to walk round one on my way to the station this morning. Neighbour across the way had a bit of his fence blown down, but our fences are all fine. More worried about the fact that it's bin collection day! We usually put them out Sunday night but we decided against it this time.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Feb 10, 2020)

Called Essex police yesterday as a fairly large tree had fallen across the A127 blocking a lane and 3/4 of the overtaking lane.  Was removed to the side of the road by the time I got back from Lakeside, but definitely had the potential to cause an accident, so thought I better let the authorities know.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

We had weather warning for yesterday... but a bit of Rain is all we got, its snowed a few times, but not settled this morning now sunny


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 10, 2020)

My 15 year olds school is closed for the day, wind has damaged the building so it’s a health and safety precaution. Lots of happy kids walking away from school this morning!
Mums doing 3 point turns in Chelsea Tractors looking less happy 😆


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

Saturday night we stayed over in Lincoln - very nice small hotel on Steep Street - busiest tourist street in Lincoln I guess.  Sunday morning breaks wild and windy.  Hardly a soul about.  We walked up to the cathedral (spectacular indeed) - and around noon it was empty...bar a few lonely folks like us wandering about thinking how vast and awesome the place was, and felt, when empty...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Saturday night we stayed over in Lincoln - very nice small hotel on Steep Street - busiest tourist street in Lincoln I guess.  Sunday morning breaks wild and windy.  Hardly a soul about.  We walked up to the cathedral (spectacular indeed) - and around noon it was empty...bar a few lonely folks like us wandering about thinking how vast and awesome the place was, and felt, when empty...

View attachment 29148

Click to expand...

what are you on about.... standing room only


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 10, 2020)

Arrived home early to stop the bins being blown away only to find a large branch covering them. The branch also managed to take down the power line which in turn snapped the phone line. Could be a busy afternoon sorting it all out 🙁. Still, no-one hurt which is good 👍 and the bins are going nowhere.


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 10, 2020)

Got up Sunday morning, wind howling and the rain blowng sideways and my 6 year old comes to me and asks "Dad, are we going to the range today?" "No son, its really windy with torential rain. Weather is too bad". He sits there thinking before replying "Yeah, but the range is covered so we wont get wet". Ah, the innocence of youth.

Later that day when the rain had died down, our neighbour who washes his car almost every day appears, in the howling wind, with his karcher washer and attempts to wash his car. Realising the water is being blown all over the place he gives up, goes inside and comes back with a spray bottle of soapy water and a cloth and proceeds to clean the car. Absolute nutter!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what are you on about.... standing room only

Click to expand...

Indeed - factually as well...as the ordinary folks would stand in the nave this side of the Choir Screen - with the clergy and choir seated the other side - which goes on for as long as the nave is long this side. 

And there was also hardly a soul the other side of the screen as it seemed that 99% of the tourists in Lincoln had decided to stay indoors Sunday to keep out of the storm.  Anyway - we were very fortunate to have almost to ourselves this quite astonishing (the best?) example of Norman and Medieval Gothic architecture in England.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 10, 2020)

The company I work for manufacture concrete fence posts so every cloud and all that...

Apart from calls from disgruntled customers as some posts snapped...ummm the school next door lost it's whole roof!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The company I work for manufacture concrete fence posts so every cloud and all that...

Apart from calls from disgruntled customers as some posts snapped...ummm the school next door lost it's whole roof!
		
Click to expand...

A busy time for fence panel putter uppers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The company I work for manufacture concrete fence posts so every cloud and all that...

Apart from calls from disgruntled customers as some posts snapped...ummm the school next door lost it's whole roof!
		
Click to expand...

My SiL works for a company used by many insurance companies for tree surgery and equivalent work. Storms like this one will make their year a good one even at this stage.

Business is hard enough as it is, enjoy the boost when you get it 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 10, 2020)

Yep - it's been a really quiet 2020 so far but today was quite busy with our customers ordering in expectation of orders to come through in the coming weeks. Factories will be much happier!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 10, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			My 15 year olds school is closed for the day, wind has damaged the building so it’s a health and safety precaution. Lots of happy kids walking away from school this morning!
Mums doing 3 point turns in Chelsea Tractors looking less happy 😆
		
Click to expand...

my mum was shocked to hear of the closure of said school today

we are local to it (if its the school im thinking.. wont post the name for your privacy) but she is head of department at a school in upminster and there should be a caretaker on site 24/7 so how did they only make the call this morning? 

unless it was damaged at 4am or something and he was asleep


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2020)

stood having a chat with a neighbour earlier, started our bathroom refit today and the plumbers here so were talking about that. she also checked that we didnt have any storm damage, i pointed to the fence and said no, nothing at which point i realised 2 of the fence panels were half missing! oops!


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 10, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			my mum was shocked to hear of the closure of said school today

we are local to it (if its the school im thinking.. wont post the name for your privacy) but she is head of department at a school in upminster and there should be a caretaker on site 24/7 so how did they only make the call this morning?

unless it was damaged at 4am or something and he was asleep
		
Click to expand...

No on site caretaker, got an email this afternoon explaining that when they got to site this morning they found sheets of metal and other building materials in excess of 2Ms long. Closed again tomorrow too. It’s not apparent where it came from so they have got Havering health and safety executives (who knew?) on site investigating.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 10, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			No on site caretaker, got an email this afternoon explaining that when they got to site this morning they found sheets of metal and other building materials in excess of 2Ms long. Closed again tomorrow too. It’s not apparent where it came from so they have got Havering health and safety executives (who knew?) on site investigating.
		
Click to expand...

must just be what she used to having her caretaker team on site

mental tho.. especially round here.. wasnt that bad!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

The surfer rescued from the stormy sea off Hastings yesterday - wot the heck!"!   And the lifeboat nearly capsized  wot the absolute heck!£?


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 10, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			must just be what she used to having her caretaker team on site

mental tho.. especially round here.. wasnt that bad!
		
Click to expand...

It’s a new block block that’s just been finished. They have hauled the builder in to do checks.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The surfer rescued from the stormy sea off Hastings yesterday - wot the heck!"!   And the lifeboat nearly capsized  wot the absolute heck!£?
		
Click to expand...

Lifeboats are designed to be ok the wrong way up. Surfers, windsurfers, kite boarders, these are the conditions they wait for. If they are any good, these conditions are just amazing.

Til it goes a bit wrong.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Saturday night we stayed over in Lincoln - very nice small hotel on Steep Street - busiest tourist street in Lincoln I guess.  Sunday morning breaks wild and windy.  Hardly a soul about.  We walked up to the cathedral (spectacular indeed) - and around noon it was empty...bar a few lonely folks like us wandering about thinking how vast and awesome the place was, and felt, when empty...

View attachment 29148

Click to expand...

Did you enjoy the walk up steep hill.. My youngest absolutely hates it when we walk up bless her constantly moans her legs are to small to get to the top 😂

But it's a mighty fine site the cathedral when your up there. Another's good view is up at Bomber command looking directly across the old flight paths tonthe cathedral.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2020)

bobmac said:



			A busy time for fence panel putter uppers
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2020)

I haven't watched it yet but Robin Matthews-Williams looks to have posted a video of him playing in the storm on Sunday.  That should be good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Did you enjoy the walk up steep hill.. My youngest absolutely hates it when we walk up bless her constantly moans her legs are to small to get to the top 😂

But it's a mighty fine site the cathedral when your up there. Another's good view is up at Bomber command looking directly across the old flight paths tonthe cathedral.
		
Click to expand...

We were staying in The Rest - half way up Steep Hill (recommended).  So on Sunday morning we only had the top half to clamber up.  We were solitary walkers up the hill and were fair pechin' when we got to the top. There was barely a soul about.  Maybe half dozen folks braving the elements in the whole area between the cathedral and the castle. Most of the shops were closed - a couple of cafes open.  But what a location.  

Not sure there is that much else to Lincoln though (the storm and rain prevented us having a longer look around), and a local we engaged in conversation (well she engaged with us) outside the cathedral (she heard my accept and that was that - she's lived a long time in Edinburgh and Glasgow) commented that Lincoln was a bit of a 'one horse town'.  Now that may be unfair - but sure as heck that castle and cathedral horse is a pretty fine specimen.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The surfer rescued from the stormy sea off Hastings yesterday - wot the heck!"!   And the lifeboat nearly capsized  wot the absolute heck!£?
		
Click to expand...

i'll raise you the 3 twats who had to be rescued from Ben Nevis last  night by ASR, wearing Trainers. bad enough going up there in Feb full stop but when there where weather warning for the last week this storm was coming and wearing Trainers up there in summer is bad enough


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Did you enjoy the walk up steep hill.. My youngest absolutely hates it when we walk up bless her constantly moans her legs are to small to get to the top 😂

But it's a mighty fine site the cathedral when your up there. Another's good view is up at Bomber command looking directly across the old flight paths tonthe cathedral.
		
Click to expand...

I rode in the Lincoln GP a couple of times, riding up that hill a fair few times with thin tyres on the cobbles was a killer


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We were staying in The Rest - half way up Steep Hill (recommended).  So on Sunday morning we only had the top half to clamber up.  We were solitary walkers up the hill and were fair pechin' when we got to the top. There was barely a soul about.  Maybe half dozen folks braving the elements in the whole area between the cathedral and the castle. Most of the shops were closed - a couple of cafes open.  But what a location. 

Not sure there is that much else to Lincoln though (the storm and rain prevented us having a longer look around), and a local we engaged in conversation (well she engaged with us) outside the cathedral (she heard my accept and that was that - she's lived a long time in Edinburgh and Glasgow) commented that Lincoln was a bit of a 'one horse town'.  Now that may be unfair - but sure as heck that castle and cathedral horse is a pretty fine specimen.
		
Click to expand...

Im not 100% sure what else lincoln has to offer other than a pretty epic Cathedral and big links historical and current to the RAF either if im honest. Been here just over 14 months now and apart from being wet a lot of the time in not sure what else it really offers. Much prefer my home County of Kent. 



patricks148 said:



			I rode in the Lincoln GP a couple of times, riding up that hill a fair few times with thin tyres on the cobbles was a killer
		
Click to expand...

Screw that you nut case😂 bet its fun to go down though


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Im not 100% sure what else lincoln has to offer other than a pretty epic Cathedral and big links historical and current to the RAF either if im honest. Been here just over 14 months now and apart from being wet a lot of the time in not sure what else it really offers. Much prefer my home County of Kent.


Screw that you nut case😂 bet its fun to go down though
		
Click to expand...

you'd have thought.... but not the cobbles.. i remember one guy who's frame came apart due to the jarring from them.. Bonded Carbon Fibre.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I haven't watched it yet but Robin Matthews-Williams looks to have posted a video of him playing in the storm on Sunday.  That should be good.
		
Click to expand...

intrigued so had a look, couldn't see much evidence of said storm, not so much as a tree moving


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Im not 100% sure what else Lincoln has to offer...
		
Click to expand...

We visited once on market day and the Ostrich burgers were truly excellent...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			We visited once on market day and the Ostrich burgers were truly excellent...
		
Click to expand...

Ill give you that, I tried one at the summer eat out festival last year was superb.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			intrigued so had a look, couldn't see much evidence of said storm, not so much as a tree moving
		
Click to expand...

Pretty dull pointless video in my view. Not watched his stuff before, probably won't bother again.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Pretty dull pointless video in my view. Not watched his stuff before, probably won't bother again.
		
Click to expand...

me either


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 29141


Mother in law's house
		
Click to expand...

So loss adjustor came to in law's today .. new wall being paid for 10k

What's more worrying is he looked up the speed of wind 62mph

He said anything below 55 they wouldn't pay out for?!! So they were luckily over that 

Mental


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			So loss adjustor came to in law's today .. new wall being paid for 10k

What's more worrying is he looked up the speed of wind 62mph

He said anything below 55 they wouldn't pay out for?!! So they were luckily over that

Mental
		
Click to expand...

we had some roof damage the last time we had high winds, water was coming in though the Sky light in the bit between the old park of the house and new, when we tried to claim, they check BBC weather and said we could't as it wasn't over 55 MPH... won't be using them for Insurance naxt time


----------



## CliveW (Feb 11, 2020)

£1.35bn Queensferry Crossing built to replace Forth Road Bridge closed again for at least two days because of falling ice from the cables! FFS it is winter in Scotland, what do the planners expect? Absolute chaos on the roads today.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-38598155


----------



## BrianM (Feb 11, 2020)

10 metre seas and 60 knots offshore at the moment.
Forecast looks ok for Thursday though - Going home day!!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

BrianM said:



			10 metre seas and 60 knots offshore at the moment.
Forecast looks ok for Thursday though - Going home day!!
		
Click to expand...

Snow for the next 3 weeks from Friday then


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2020)

Severn bridge lorry!   Lots of fun over here.  Heading to Cornwall in the morning for a few days....golf clubs will be staying at home


----------



## BrianM (Feb 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Snow for the next 3 weeks from Friday then

Click to expand...

Would be bloody typical


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Would be bloody typical 

Click to expand...

can you not take the wife and kids down to london and take the clubs with you?? i'm supposed to be playing ND on Sat


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2020)

Storm Dennis - I'm sorry, I cant take a storm seriously  with a name like that...- is coming in for a visit at the weekend.

Is it Spring yet..?


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Storm Dennis - I'm sorry, I cant take a storm seriously  with a name like that...- is coming in for a visit at the weekend.

Is it Spring yet..?
		
Click to expand...

It’s going to be a right menace apparently 😜


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Snow for the next 3 weeks from Friday then

Click to expand...

It’s February - and if it is going to snow in Scotland you can put money on it being the last three weeks of February.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Im not 100% sure what else lincoln has to offer other than a pretty epic Cathedral and big links historical and current to the RAF either if im honest. Been here just over 14 months now and apart from being wet a lot of the time in not sure what else it really offers. Much prefer my home County of Kent. 


Screw that you nut case😂 bet its fun to go down though
		
Click to expand...

When a night out is a trip to Doncaster. ..... Lincoln, you know where you are. 🤣🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2020)

Yet more rain and string winds forecast for the weekend to wash out any chance of playing. This has to be the wettest Winter we've had for decades and seems to be no sign of letting it up. Still better than snow though


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yet more rain and string winds forecast for the weekend to wash out any chance of playing. This has to be the wettest Winter we've had for decades and seems to be no sign of letting it up. Still better than snow though
		
Click to expand...

I still think 2019 should go down as wettest year ever .


----------



## IainP (Feb 12, 2020)

Suppose the small silver lining for me is with the club closing in Autumn 19, I've not been paying membership fees. I had thought about starting again for Feb, then March but will probably leave until April now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 12, 2020)

Anyone seen the footage of the lorry toppling over on the Severn bridge. Squeaky bum moment me finks.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Anyone seen the footage of the lorry toppling over on the Severn bridge. Squeaky bum moment me finks.
		
Click to expand...

May I direct the attention of the kind gentleman to post 116


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2020)

We passed a large artic blown over on the A1 on the way back from Lincoln on Sunday. The frightening thing about such incidents is that a car could have been passing it at the time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			It’s going to be a right menace apparently 😜
		
Click to expand...

...and most likely all will not be fine and dandy...(sorry)


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 12, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			May I direct the attention of the kind gentleman to post 116

Click to expand...

😁 that would be a yes then.  😂😂Probably a bit strapped for time to go through 120 odd posts 😖👍


----------

